# حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. ( ( يومى متجدد) )



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة 


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ...

اسم برنامج لا يتعدى دقائق معدودة لكنه كفكرة ومحتوى ثقافى فهو اكثر من 

رائع برنامج كان بيتم اذاعته فى التلفزيون المصرى  فى التاسعة مساء تقريبا

 قبل نشرة اخبار التاسعة ..

دقائق معدودة لكنها غنية  بالمعلومات التاريخية ..

هدف البرنامج معرفة الاحداث التى حدثت فى مثل هذا اليوم 

مع عرض فيديو او صور خاصة بالحدث 

أعجبت جدا بفكرة البرنامج فقررت باذن يسوع

 يوميا وفى تمام الساعةالتاسعة صباحا سوف اقدم لكم 

توبيك يومى باسم حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  ...

هنتعرف على احداث حدثت بالفعل 

وفى نفس الوقت يكون عندنا احداث مؤرخة فى ذاكرة المنتدى

 حدثت فى مثل كل يوم ..اتمنى  الفكرة تنول اعجابكم



حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..24/12 .. الرابع والعشرون من ديسمبر
*

1924 - ألبانيا تتحول إلى النظام الجمهوري.

1929 - الرئيس الأرجنتيني هيبوليتو يريغوين يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال.

1939 - البابا بيوس الثاني عشر يوجه عشية عيد الميلاد نداء من أجل السلام في العالم وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1941 - القوات الإنجليزية والحليفة تحتل مدينة بنغازي في ليبيا.

1943 - ‬تعيين الجنرال دوايت أيزنهاور قائدًا للقوات الأمريكية العاملة في أوروبا ضد الجيش النازي.

1946 - تأسيس الجمهورية الفرنسية الرابعة.

1948 - ‬إنشاء أول منزل ‬يستخدم بالكامل الطاقة الشمسية في الولايات المتحدة‬.

1951 -الملك محمد إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال ليبيا ويطلق عليها المملكة الليبية المتحدة.

1951- توقيع اتفاقية عسكرية بين فرنسا وليبيا تتيح للقوات الفرنسية بالبقاء في فزان.

1967 - الصين تجري تجربة نووية ناجحة.

1968 - طاقم أبولو 8 يدخل إلى مدار حول القمر وبالتالي يسجل أول محاولة في تاريخ الإنسان، دار الطاقم 10 مدارات حول القمر وبثها التلفزيون بصور مباشرة وأصبحت من أشهر برامج عشية عيد الميلاد ومن أكثر البرامج مشاهدة في تاريخ التلفزيون.

1972 - ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يتزوج من علياء بهاء الدين طوقان.

1974 - "إعصار تريسي" يدمر داروين بأستراليا.

1978 - اندلاع ‬مظاهرات عنيفة جداً ضد الأمريكيين في طهران.‬

1979 -الاتحاد السوفيتي يغزو أفغانستان لدعم الحكومة الماركسية فيها.
إطلاق صاروخ آريان الأوروبي.

1983 - ‬خاطفوا الصائغين الرومانيين الثريين "أنّا" و"جورجيو بولغاري" ‬يفرجون عنهم مقابل فدية بلغت 51 ‬مليون فرنك فرنسي‬.

1989 - بداية الحرب الأهلية في ليبيريا.

1997 -محكمة فرنسية تحكم على الإرهابي الدولي كارلوس بالسجن مدى الحياة.

1997المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 59 في قريتي تباريت وبابنام قرب الجزائر العاصمة.

1999 -المسلحون في الجزائر يقتلون 26 على مداخل العاصمة.
باكستانيون يختطفون طائرة مدنية هندية بين كاثماندو ونيودلهي ويوجهونها إلى قندهار بأفغانستان، ثم يفتدون ركابها وملاحيها بثلاثة نشطين كشميريين.

2002 - افتتاح مترو نيودلهي.

2004 - منتخب قطر لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس بطولة الخليج السابعة عشر المقامة في دولة قطر.

2008 - قائد الانقلابين في غينيا النقيب موسى داديس كامارا يعلن توليه الرئاسة.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1924 -عبد المنعم إبراهيم، ممثل مصري.

1924 -نور الهدى، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية.

1957 - حامد قرضاي، رئيس جمهورية أفغانستان.

1959 - أنيل كابور، ممثل هندي.

1960 - غلين مكوين، رسام رسوم متحركة أمريكي.

1961 - د. إلهام علييف، رئيس أذربيجان.

1969 - إد ميلباند، سياسي بريطاني.

1970 - أموري نولاسكو، ممثل أمريكي.

1971 - ريكي مارتن، مغني بورتوريكي.

1973 - دينا هارون، ممثلة سورية.

1974 - مارتشيلو سالاس، لاعب كرة قدم من تشيلي.

1977 - عبد القادر هدهود، مغني وممثل كويتي.

1978 - ييلديراي باشتورك، لاعب كرة قدم تركي.

1982 - تتسيا كاكيهارا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1898 - القديس شربل، قديس لبناني.

1932 - الشيخ عيسى بن علي آل خليفة، حاكم البحرين.

1964 - ‬‬بدر شاكر السياب، شاعر عراقي.

1973 - جيرارد كايبر، عالم هولندي / أمريكي في علم الفلك.

1976 - محمد التابعي، كاتب مصري.

1978 - فيليب حتي، مؤرخ أمريكي من أصل لبناني.

1980 - كارل دونيتس، رئيس ألمانيا.

1982 - لويس أراغون، شاعر فرنسي.

1984 - مينوبه ريوكيتشي، سياسي ياباني.

2008 - هارولد بنتر، كاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.

2009 - د. رفائيل كالديرا، رئيس فنزويلا.

2011 - يوهانس خيسترز، ممثل هولندي.


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*هون دا الكلام المظبوط ولد فى مثل
هذا اليوم الممثل المحبوب
لدا قلبى انيل كابور 
الممثل الهندى ساحر
الشاشة السينما الهندية
ياللهو كم اعشق هذا الممثل كثيرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسية ياسويل لايف
لموضوعك الجميل ميرسية خالص بجد
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وعقبال مليون
سنة يارب مع بابا يسوع
*


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرسى يا سمير نورت .. وانت بخير وصحة وسعادة يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*فكرة الموضوع بمنتهي الروعة و الأهمية
أختنا الغالية .... و إصرارك علي تقديم
هذه النبذة اليومية يُضيف أهمية للموضوع

أتمني تثبيت هذه النوعية من هذه النبذات
التلخيصية لمُحاكاة ما حدث في مثل هذه الأيام

سلمت يمينك أختنا الغالية و دامت خدمتك قوية مُثمرة
*


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع بمنتهي الروعة و الأهمية
> أختنا الغالية .... و إصرارك علي تقديم
> هذه النبذة اليومية يُضيف أهمية للموضوع
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخى واسعدنى مرورك و اعجابك بالفكرة وتشجيعك 
الرب يبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نسيتي تكتبي حاجه مهمه 
2008 سجل العضو السوسه عياد في منتدي الكنيسه​


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نسيتي تكتبي حاجه مهمه
> 2008 سجل العضو السوسه عياد في منتدي الكنيسه​



هههههههههههههه ايووه صح


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل فعلا ....... هل سنجده بصفة يومية ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا ....... هل سنجده بصفة يومية ....؟؟؟؟*



انا تقريبا  بنزله بشكل يومى من فترة كبيرة من شهرين تقريبا ههههه
لو حضرتك بحثت هتلاقى من شهر 9 تقريبا بنزله
لكن توقف فترة قليلة لاحظت انه مش مقروء وبعدين لاحظت انه بيتسأل ليه بطلتى تنزليه فرجعت انزله وقولت اعمل استفتاء واشوف انزله ولا لا 
لكن الواضح انه الموضوع له معجبين وانا معرفش ههههه

البداية كانت بتاريخ 29/9  وهنا كانت البداية

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240549


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> انا تقريبا  بنزله بشكل يومى من فترة كبيرة من شهرين تقريبا ههههه
> لو حضرتك بحثت هتلاقى من شهر 9 تقريبا بنزله
> لكن توقف فترة قليلة لاحظت انه مش مقروء وبعدين لاحظت انه بيتسأل ليه بطلتى تنزليه فرجعت انزله وقولت اعمل استفتاء واشوف انزله ولا لا
> لكن الواضح انه الموضوع له معجبين وانا معرفش ههههه
> ...



*خليه فى موضوع واحد ..... ليسهل متابعته ... مع تعديل العنوان لـ "حدث فى هذا اليوم" بدون ذكر للتاريخ
مجرد رأى *


----------



## kawasaki (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*اكثر من رائع اختي الغاليه *
*يامحبوبه الله *
*ياريت يا اختي زي ما تفضل الاب الغالي *
*ان تجمعي الموضوعات في موضوع واحد *
*النعمه تظللك*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً يا نيفو لأنك عملتي الموضوع ده​


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نورت وائل وكيمو .. هى فكرة برضو انى اجمع الموضوع تحت مسمى واحد بدون تاريخ وكل يوم انزله بتاريخه فى نفس الموضوع  لكن اللى قبل كده بقا مش هعرف اجمعه
هنكمل على النهاردة


----------



## روزا فكري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

يااااه ده الاحداث كانت كتير اوي اليوم ده
شكرا يانيفو عالمعلومات ومتبعاكي دايما
​


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نورتى يا روزا حبيبتى .. ايوه احداث النهاردة فعلا كتيرة هههه


----------



## soul & life (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..25/12  .. الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر *


1952 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تلقي أول خطاب لها منذ اعتلائها العرش وذلك بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد.

1977 - مناحم بيجن يزور مصر ويلتقي بالرئيس محمد أنور السادات في القاهرة.

1986 - اختطاف الطائرة العراقية رحلة رقم 163 المقلعة من عمّان إلى بغداد وسقوطها بالقرب من مدينة عرعر شمالي السعودية.

1989 - إعدام رئيس رومانيا السابق نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو وزوجته وذلك بعد أن أدانتهما إحدى المحاكم العسكرية السرية بارتكاب جرائم حرب.

1990 - أول تجربة ناجحة لتشغيل نظام والذي أصبح شبكة ويب عالمية.

1991 -استفتاء في أوكرانيا للإنفصال عن الاتحاد السوفيتي، والأغلبية توافق على الانفصال.

1991 -ميخائيل غورباتشوف يستقيل من منصبه كرئيس للاتحاد السوفيتي.

2008 - محكمة إسرائيلية تحكم على الأمين العام للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين أحمد سعدات بالسجن 30 عامًا وذلك بتهمة التخطيط لاغتيال وزير السياحة الإسرائيلي رحبعام زئيفي.

2009 - عمر فاروق عبد المطلب يفشل بالقيام بهجوم ارهابي ضد الولايات المتحدة ، بينما هو على متن طائرة إلى مطار ديترويت.

2011 - الجيش السوداني يقتل خليل إبراهيم زعيم حركة العدل والمساواة المتمردة في دارفور.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1904 - غيرهارد هيرتسبيرغ، عالم كيمياء كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1971.

1906 - إرنست روسكا، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1986.

1913 - ميمي شكيب، ممثلة مصرية.

1916 - أحمد بن بلة، أول رئيس للجمهورية الجزائرية.

1918 - محمد أنور السادات، رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية الثالث حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1978.

1930 -صلاح جاهين، شاعر مصري.

1930-سامي سرحان، ممثل مصري.

1944 - جارزينيو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1974 -غادة عادل، ممثلة مصرية.

1984 -مانويل كانغي، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.

1984 -كريس كاهيل، لاعب كرة قدم من ساموا.

1985 - هنا شيحة، ممثلة مصرية.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1961 - أوتو لوفي، طبيب وعالم أدوية نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1936.

1973 - عصمت إينونو، رئيس تركيا.

1974 - المشير. أحمد إسماعيل علي، وزير الدفاع المصري.

1977 - تشارلي تشابلن، ممثل بريطاني / أمريكي.

1978 - صقر الرشود، مخرج مسرحي كويتي.

1989 - نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو، رئيس رومانيا الأول.

1995 - دين مارتن، مغني وممثل أمريكي.

2006 - جيمس براون، مغني أمريكي.

2009 - أنيس صايغ، كاتب ومفكر فلسطيني.

2010 - كارلوس أندريس بيريز، رئيس فنزويلا ال56 وال59.

2011 - خليل إبراهيم، زعيم حركة العدل والمساواة المتمردة في دارفور.

2012 - الأمير تركي بن سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود.


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة 


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..26/12 .. السادس والعشرون من ديسمبر

1941 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل يلقي خطاباً أمام الكونغرس الأمريكي بعد أقل من ثلاثه أسابيع من دخول الولايات المتحدة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1957 - عقد مؤتمر التعاون الأفريقي / الآسيوي في القاهرة.

1990 - الزعيم الديني الإيراني علي خامنئي يعلن تأييده لفتوى أصدرها سلفه الخميني بإهدار دم سلمان رشدي.

1991 -حل الاتحاد السوفيتي.

1992 - وزير المالية ووزير التخطيط الكويتي ناصر الروضان يقوم بإعاده افتتاح أبراج الكويت بعد أن تعرضت للتخريب والسلب والدمار خلال الغزو العراقي للكويت.

1994 – أربعة خاطفين مسلحين من الجماعة الإسلامية يسيطرون على طائرة للخطوط الجوية الفرنسية رحلة رقم 8969، وعندما هبطت الطائرة في مرسيليا قامت القوات الفرنسية بقتل الجناة.

2003 - زلزال مدمر يضرب مدينة بم الإيرانية ويخلف عددًا كبيرًا من القتلى.

2004 -زلزال في المحيط الهندي يؤدي إلى نشوء تسونامي أدى إلى مقتل 229866 شخصًا في ماليزيا وإندونيسيا والهند وتايلاند وبنغلاديش.

*
ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم
*

1909 - أولدريتش نييدلي، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكوسلوفاكي.:spor2:
1921 - كمال الشناوي، ممثل مصري.

1924 - إيلي كوهين، جاسوس إسرائيلي.

1934 - بدر الدين جمجوم، ممثل مصري.

1940 - د. إدوارد بريسكوت، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2004.

1947 - عاطف الطيب، مخرج مصري.

1949 - خوزيه راموس هورتا، رئيس تيمور الشرقية الثانى حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1996.

1950 - راجه برويز أشرف، رئيس وزراء باكستان.

1953 - توماس هندريك إلفيس، رئيس إستونيا الرابع.

1961 - فادية عبد الغني، ممثلة مصرية.

1963 -ليلى علوي، ممثلة مصرية.:smil12:


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1972 - هاري ترومان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث والثلاثون.

1974 - فريد الأطرش، مغني سوري / مصري 

2000 - جيسون روباردس، ممثل أمريكي.

2003 - يوشيو شيراي، ملاكم ياباني.:t32:

2006 - جيرالد فورد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن والثلاثون.


----------



## aalyhabib (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الفرحه  كبيره لأستمرارك  في  هذا  الموضوع.

وكل  الشكر  علي  تعب محبتك 

ودعوتك  الرقيقه ​


----------



## soul & life (28 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..27/12  .. السابع والعشرون من ديسمبر


1945 -تقسيم كوريا إلى شطرين شمالي وجنوبي.

1945-إنشاء البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي.

1958 - مصر والاتحاد السوفيتي يوقعان اتفاق خاص حول بناء المرحلة الأولى من السد العالي.



1979 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يرسل 75000 جندي لأفغانستان لتعزيز حكم باراك كارميل الزعيم الجديد للدولة وفي محاولة لتوفير الاستقرار السياسي للوضع السياسي المضطرب.


1991 - روسيا تحتل المقعد الدائم الخامس في الأمم المتحدة بدلًا من الاتحاد السوفيتي لتصبح إحدى الدول الخمس التي لها حق النقض / الفيتو.

2001 - الولايات المتحدة والصين تبدآن صفحة جديدة من العلاقات التجارية.


2007 - اغتيال بينظير بوتو رئيسة وزراء باكستان السابقة بالرصاص وتبعة بتفجير إنتحاري.

2008 - إسرائيل تبدأ بعملية عسكرية اسمتها "الرصاص المصبوب" ضد حركة حماس، حيث قامت قواته الجوية بشن غارات مفاجئة على قطاع غزة أدت إلى سقوط ما لا يقل عن 1315 قتيل و5340 جريح.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم
*
1921 - مصطفى محمود، مفكر وطبيب وكاتب وأديب مصري.

1950 - روبيرتو بيتيغا، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

1951 - ارنستو زيديلو، اقتصادي وسياسي مكسيكي.


1984 - جيل سيمون، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.

1985 - لوغان بايلي، حارس مرمى كرة قدم بلجيكي.

1987 - مرزوق زكي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم
*
1972 - ليستر بولز بيرسون، رئيس وزراء كندا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1957.

1977 - الشيخ البهي الخولي، أحد مؤسسي جماعة الإخوان المسلمون.

1978 - العقيد. هواري بومدين، رئيس الجزائر الثانى.

2001 ـ أيان هاملتون، ناقد أدبي وشاعر بريطاني.

2002 - يوسف فخر الدين، ممثل مصري.

2007 - بينظير بوتو، رئيسه وزراء باكستان.

2012 - نورمان شوارزكوف، عسكري أمريكي.


----------



## soul & life (28 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة 


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الثامن والعشرون من ديسمبر ..28/12


1903 - افتتاح المتحف الإسلامي في القاهرة.

1908 - زلزال في مدينة مسينة من جزيرة صقلية يحصد 75000 نسمة.

1912 - ظهور الترام لأول مرة في شوارع سان فرانسيسكو.

1947 - مجموعة يهودية تهاجم "مقهى اللفتاوي" في البلدة القديمة من القدس وتقتل وتجرح 17 فلسطينيًا.

1948 -اغتيال رئيس الوزراء المصري محمود فهمي النقراشي.

1999 - انتخاب الرئيس التركمانستاني صابر مراد نيازوف رئيسًا مدى الحياة.

2004 - أسامة بن لادن يظهر في شريط مرئي يدعو فيه إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات العراقية.

2007 - البرلمان النيبالي يلغي الحكم الملكي ويعلن نيبال جمهورية ديمقراطية.

2010 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يناقش استجواب لرئيس الوزراء الشيخ ناصر المحمد الصباح قدم من قبل النواب مسلم البراك وصالح الملا وجمعان الحربش حول بقضايا يتعلق بانتهاكات محتملة للدستور والحريات العامة، وعشرة نواب بعد نهاية الجلسة يقدمون كتاب بعدم التعاون مع رئيس الحكومة.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1921 - عبد المنعم مدبولي، ممثل مصري

1922 -علي إسماعيل، موسيقار مصري.

1955 - ليو شياوبو، ناشط صيني في حقوق الإنسان حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2010

1984 - ليروي ليتا، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1986 - توم هودلستون، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


300 - البابا ثاؤنا، بابا الإسكندرية.

1503 - بييرو الثاني دي ميديشي، حاكم فلورنسا.

1663 - فرانشيسكو ماريا جريمالدي، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء إيطالي.

1694 - الملكة ماري الثانية، ملكة إنجلترا.

1703 - السلطان مصطفى الثاني، السلطان العثماني ال23.

1947 - الملك فيكتور عمانويل الثالث، ملك مملكة إيطاليا.

1948 - محمود فهمي النقراشي، رئيس وزراء مصر.

2002 - الأميرة فادية، ابنه فاروق الأول ملك مصر.

2007 - الشيخ عبد الله الأحمر، رئيس مجلس النواب اليمني.

2009 - الحبيب بورقيبة الابن، سياسي تونسي.


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا  لتعب  المحبه .. الرب  يبارك  خدمتك​


----------



## soul & life (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 29/12 .. التاسع والعشرون من ديسمبر*

1940 - الطائرات الألمانية تقصف لندن بالقنابل الحارقة وقد أدى ذلك إلى اشتعال النيران في أنحاء المدينة ومبنى البرلمان، كما أدى إلى مصرع ما يقارب 3600 مدني بريطاني وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1944 - صدور أول عدد من جريدة لوموند الفرنسية.

1947 - منظمة الإرجون اليهودية تنفذ مذبحة في باب العمود في القدس وتقتل وتجرح 41 فلسطينيًا.

1975 - صدور قانون بريطاني يضع حدًا للتمييز بين الجنسين في الأجور، ونص القانون على حق المرأة بالحصول على أجر مساو لأجر الرجل، كما يمنحها حقوقًا متساوية في العمل والمجتمع، وأصبح التمييز بين الجنسين من قبل أصحاب العمل أمراً غير قانوني ويعاقب عليه القانون.

1992 - تنظيم القاعدة يقوم بأول عملية هجوم بتفجير قنبلتين في عدن باليمن إستهدفت الأولى فندق موفنبيك والثانية موقف السيارات التابع لفندق جولدموهر.

1993 - اختتام محادثات فلسطينية / إسرائيلية في القاهرة بين وزير الخارجية إسرائيلي شمعون بيريز وممثل السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية محمود عباس دون تسوية العقبات المتعلقة بالأمن.

2001 - حريق كبير في الحي التاريخي وسط العاصمة البيروفية ليما يؤدي إلى مصرع 280 شخصاً وإصابة آلاف.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1910 - رونالد كوس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1991.

1957 - بروس بوتلر، عالم أمريكي في علم المناعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2011.

1959 - باتريسيا كلاركسون، ممثلة أمريكية.

1978 - كيرون داير، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1988 - أجنيس سافاي، لاعبة كرة مضرب مجرية.

*
توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1924 - كارل شبيتلر، أديب سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1919.

1929 - فيلهلم مايباخ، رجل أعمال ومصمم سيارات ألماني.

1986 -هارولد ماكميلان، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا  لتعب  المحبه  يا أستاذه
وكل  عام  وأنتي  بألف  خير

:16_14_21:  :16_14_21:​


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ميرسى خالص استاذ عالى .. كل سنة وحضرتك بخير وسعادة يارب


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..30/12 .. الثلاثون من ديسمبر*


1922 - ميلاد اتحاد الجمهوريات الاشتراكية السوفياتية.
1947 - إعلان الجمهورية الشعبية في رومانيا.
1961 - إجراء انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي في الكويت وذلك بهدف وضع دستور للبلد.
1965 - انتخاب فرديناند ماركوس رئيسًا على الفلبين.
1972 - الولايات المتحدة توقف قصفها المكثف على شمال فيتنام وذلك أثناء حرب فيتنام.
1985 - الرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد يجتمع مع ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال في دمشق بعد قطيعة دامت ست سنوات.
1993 - إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين إسرائيل والفاتيكان.
1997 - سقوط 400 مدني قتلى من 4 قرى في أسوأ أحداث العنف في الجزائر.
2006 -تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بالرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين.
*

ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1921 - رشيد كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1934 - د. جون باهكال، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.
1935 - عمر بونجو، رئيس الغابون.
1937 - غوردون بانكس، حارس مرمى كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1938 - سمير صبري، ممثل مصري.
1979 - فلافيو أمادو، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.

*
توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1941 - إل ليسيتزكي، معماري ومصور روسي.
1944 - رومان رولان، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1915.
1968 - تريغفي لي، سياسي نرويجي وأول أمين عام للأمم المتحدة.
1969 - محب الدين الخطيب، مؤلف ومحقق سوري.
1990 - خالد صالح الغنيم، رئيس مجلس الأمة الكويتي.
2006 - المشير. صدام حسين، رئيس العراق الخامس.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكرا يانيفو علي موضوعك الجميل
اللي وحشني جداا

تسلم ايديكي 
*​


----------



## soul & life (30 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرا يانيفو علي موضوعك الجميل
> اللي وحشني جداا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي
> *​



يا خبر يا خبر ست البنات منورة لو اعرف ان الموضوع هيخليكى تشاركى كنت نزلته من بدرى هههههه وحشانى جدا فينك يا بنتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> يا خبر يا خبر ست البنات منورة لو اعرف ان الموضوع هيخليكى تشاركى كنت نزلته من بدرى هههههه وحشانى جدا فينك يا بنتى


ياخبر ياخبررررررررر كل الكلام الحلو دا عشاني
ربنا يخليكي ليا يانيفو
المنتدي والتوبيك منورين بيكي يانونا
انا موجوده اهو مقدرش استغني عنكم صدقيني
انتي اللي وحشاني اكتررررررر بجد ​


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2014)

*نأسف على عدم اذاعة البرنامج فى توقيته وكان ذلك بسبب توضيب العيد و الامتحانات 
كل عام وانتم بكل الخير والبركات  ..

ولكل متابعين حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ...   عووووووووووووووودنااااا*:11:


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الثانى والعشرون من يناير
*

1901 -تنصيب إدوراد السابع ملكًا على المملكة المتحدة بعد وفاة والدته الملكة فيكتوريا.

1923 - زلزال في رأس ميندوسينو في كاليفورنيا بقوة 7.2 على مقياس ريختر، وهو أحد 
أضخم الزلازل في الولايات المتحدة.

1924 - تأليف أول وزارة عمالية في المملكة المتحدة برئاسة رامزي ماكدونالد.

1941 - القوات البريطانية تستولي على طبرق من القوات النازية في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1970 - أول طائرة ركاب جامبو تحمل ركاب تحط في مطار هيثرو قادمة من نيويورك وذلك في أول رحله لها.

1984 - تقديم حاسب أبل ماكنتوش كأول حاسب شخصي مزود بفأرة من خلال إعلان تلفزيوني تخلل بطولة سوبر بول ال18 لكرة القدم الأمريكية.

1997 - مادلين أولبرايت تتولى رسميًا منصب وزير الخارجية في الولايات المتحدة لتصبح أول امرأة في تاريخها تتولى هذا المنصب.

1998 - المحكمة الدستورية التركية تأمر بحل حزب الرفاه الإسلامي ومنع رئيسة نجم الدين أربكان من ممارسة أي نشاط سياسي وذلك بعد الفوز الكبير الذي حققه الحزب في الانتخابات البلدية والنيابية .



*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم
*
1906 - روبرت هوارد، روائي وشاعر أمريكي.

1908 - ليف لانداو، عالم فيزياء سوفيتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1962.

1909 - يو ثانت، دبلوماسي بورمي وثالث أمين عام للأمم المتحدة.

1936 - ألان هيغير، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2000.

1973 - روجيريو سيني، حارس مرمى كرة قدم برازيلي .

1980 - جوناثان وودغيت، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1981 - إبراهيما سونكو، لاعب كرة قدم سنغالي.

1982 - فابريسيو كولوتشيني، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.

1984 - ماسيو ريغتيرز، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1901 - الملكة فيكتوريا، ملكة المملكة المتحدة.

1922 -فريدريك باير، كاتب وسياسي وناشط سلام دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1908.

1922-البابا بندكت الخامس عشر، بابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.

1968 - ديوك كاهاناموكو، لاعب أولمبي لرياضة السباحة من الولايات المتحدة.

1973 - ليندون جونسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس والثلاثون.

1974 - عبد الحميد جودة السحار، كاتب مصري.

1979 - علي حسن سلامة، ضابط مخابرات فلسطيني.

1993 - كوبو آبي، أديب وكاتب مسرحي ومصور فوتوغرافي ومخترع ياباني.

2005 - كونسويلو بيلاثكيث، ملحن وعازف بيانو مكسيكي.

2007 - أبي بيار، قس فرنسي.





*وغدا يتجدد اللقاء *:16_14_21:


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

أشكرك  نيفيان  علي  تعب  محبتك
في  هذا الموضوع  اليومي 
المتجدد
​


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الثالث والعشرين من يناير*

1909 - زلزال إيران، بقوة 7.3. 5500 وفاة. أحد أخطر زلازل العالم.


1920 - هولندا ترفض تسليم قيصر ألمانيا السابق فيلهلم الثاني للحلفاء بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1943 - القوات البريطانية تستولي على طرابلس في ليبيا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1950 - الكنيست يعلن للمرة الثانية ان القدس هي عاصمة اسرائيل .

1963 - اختفى في بيروت فجأة كيم فيلبي الدبلوماسي البريطاني السابق وأحد كبار مسؤولي الإستخبارات البريطانية .

1973 - الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون (1913–1994) يعلن التوصل إلى اتفاق ينهي حرب فيتنام.

1981 - زلزال محافظة سيشوان في الصين، بقوة 6.8. 150 وفاة، 300 إصابة.

1984 - الحكومة المغربية تلغي قرارها برفع الأسعار بعدما تسبب في اندلاع اضطرابات نتج عنها مقتل 400 شخص.


1993 - أكثر من ربع مليون نمساوي يحملون الشموع في أكبر مظاهرة عرفتها فيينا منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، للإعراب عن استنكارهم لتنامي مظاهر العنصرية وكراهية الأجانب، فيما عُرف بـ "مسيرة الأضواء".


1997 - الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون يعين مادلين أولبرايت وزيرة للخارجية في مطلع دورته الرئاسية الثانية في البيت الأبيض خلفاً ل وارن كريستوفر .

2007 - المعارضة اللبنانية تغلق الطرق المؤدية للعاصمة بيروت ومطار رفيق الحريري الدولي للضغط على الحكومة كي تستقيل .

2012 - افتتاح أولى جلسات مجلس الشعب المصري بعد ثورة 25 يناير، وفيها تم انتخاب محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيسًا للمجلس ليكون أول من يتولى هذا المنصب من المنتمين للإخوان المسلمون.

*
ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1907 - يوكاوا هيديكي، عالم فيزياء ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1949.
1915 - آرثر لويس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1979.
1918 - جرترود إليون عالمة كيمياء حيوية وأدوية أمريكية، حصلت على جائزة نوبل في الطب سنة 1988.

1919 - بوب بيزلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.

1929 - جون تشارلس بولانيي، عالم كيمياء كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1986.

1931 - بيتي جرين، إعلامي وممثل أمريكي.

1938 - سعيد عبد الغني، ممثل مصري.


1946 - أرلوندو أليمان، رئيس نيكاراجوا.

1947 - ميجاواتي سوكارنوبوتري، رئيسة إندونيسيا.

1964 - بارات جاغديو، رئيس غويانا.

1969 - أندري كانتشيلكيس، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.



*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1806 - ويليام بيت الأصغر، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.

1810 - جون فيلهلم رايتر، عالم كيمياء ألماني.

1984 - معين بسيسو، شاعر فلسطيني.

1989 - سلفادور دالي، رسام إسباني.

1996 - فاطمة رشدي، ممثلة مصرية.

2006 - إدمون نعيم، سياسي ورجل قانون لبناني.




*غدا يتجدد اللقاء* :16_14_21:


----------



## kawasaki (23 يناير 2014)

*تمام اختي *
*النعمه معاكي بأذن المسيح *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 يناير 2014)

شكراً نيفو​


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الرابع والعشرون من يناير

*
1946 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تصدر قرارًا توصي فيه بالاستخدام السلمي للطاقة النووية وذلك بعد قيام الولايات المتحدة بتفجير قنبلتين نوويتين فوق مدينتي هيروشيما وناغازاكي اليابانيتين.


1972 - انقلاب في إمارة الشارقة قام به حاكم الإمارة السابق الشيخ صقر بن سلطان القاسمي وذلك لاسترداد الحكم من ابن عمه الشيخ خالد بن محمد القاسمي، وقد أدى الانقلاب إلى مقتل الشيخ خالد وتسلم الشيخ صقر للحكم مرة أخرى.

1981 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة الإسلامية في الطائف في المملكة العربية السعودية.

1983 - سقوط القمر الصناعي السوفيتي "كوزموس" في المحيط الهادي.

2002 - اغتيال القيادي السابق في حزب الكتائب اللبنانية إيلي حبيقة بتفجير عبوة ناسفة في بيروت.

2006 - مجلس الأمة الكويتي يصوت بالإجماع على إعفاء أمير الدولة الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح من منصبه لعدم قدرته الصحية ونقل السلطات الأميرية إلى مجلس الوزراء وذلك حسب الدستور .

2012 - رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي يعلن إنهاء حالة الطوارئ المفروضة بالبلاد منذ عام 1981 وذلك قبل يوم من الذكرى الأولى لإندلاع ثورة 25 يناير.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1900 - ثيودوسيوس دوبجانسكي، عالم وراثة وعالم أحياء تطوري أمريكي من أصل أوكرانيا.

1909 - مارتن لنكز، متصوف وأديب إنجليزي.

1910 - ايثيل دوريس رولنز، سياسية أمريكية.

1916 - رفائيل كالديرا، رئيس فنزويلا.


1940 - يواخيم غاوك، رئيس ألمانيا.

1947 - ميتشيو كاكو، عالم الفيزياء النظرية أمريكي ذو أصول يابانية.

1975 - رونالد غوميز، لاعب كرة قدم كوستاريكي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1965 - ونستون تشرشل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1953.

1972 - الشيخ خالد بن محمد القاسمي، حاكم إمارة الشارقة.

2002 - إيلي حبيقة، سياسي لبناني.

2004 - عبد الرحمن المنيف، روائي سعودي.

2006 - كريس بن، ممثل أمريكي.

2012 - بيير سينيبالدي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم فرنسي.



*غدا يتجدد اللقاء *:16_4_9:


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة  .. 

كل عام وانتم بخير  بمناسبة ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  .. الخامس والعشرين من يناير*

1915 - ألكسندر جراهام بيل يفتتح أول اتصال هاتفي عبر قارة أمريكا الشمالية.

1919 - تأسيس عصبة الأمم.

1939 - زلزال في تشيلان بتشيلي بقوة 8.3 على مقياس ريختر يخلف 28000 قتيل، وهو أحد أخطر زلازل العالم.

1942 - تايلاند تعلن الحرب على الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة وذلك بعد أن تعاون رئيس وزرائها مع اليابانيين .
1952 - الإنجليز يقتحمون مدينة الإسماعيلية المصرية، ورجال الشرطة المصرية يرفضون تسليم أسلحتهم، وأدى ذلك إلى وقوع معركة بالإسماعيلية قتل فيها 50 جندي مصري وأصيب 80 آخرين وأسر الباقون.

1980 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يبلغ هيئة الأمم المتحدة بشكل رسمي إنهاء حالة العداء بين مصر وإسرائيل.

1991 - تحرير جزيرة قاروه الكويتية من الجيوش العراقية، لتكون أول أرض تحرر من الغزو العراقي.


2011 -احتجاجات شعبية في مصر، أسميت بيوم الغضب وذلك تنديدًا بتدني الأجور وارتفاع الأسعار والبطالة، والمطالبة بإصلاحات سياسية، وتطورت الأحداث بعد ذلك إلى اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير للمطالبة بإطاحة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك ونظامه.[/COLOR]


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


*1917 - إيليا بريغوجين، عالم كيمياء بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1977.

1926 - يوسف شاهين، مخرج سينمائي مصري.

1944 - عبد السلام محمد الشدادي، مؤرخ مغربي حاصل على جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية عام 2009.

1949 - بول نرس، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2001.
*


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

*1929 - عبد العزيز جاويش، مجاهد مصري وأحد رواد الإصلاح والعمل الوطني ومناصر للدولة العثمانية.
1947 - آل كابوني، رجل عصابات أمريكي.
1982 - عبد الوارث عسر، ممثل مصري.
2008 - عزيز صدقي، رئيس وزراء مصر.
2010 - علي حسن المجيد، وزير الدفاع العراقي بفترة حكم صدام حسين.
2011- شهداء ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير ..*

*البعض من شهداء ثورة 25 يناير 

أحمد بسيوني31 سنة

أحمد ايهاب 25 سنة 
حسين طه : 20 سنة طالب بكلية الحقوق
عمرو غريب - 25 سنة - طالب بكلية الاداب
سيف الله مصطفى - 16 سنة - 
محمد محروس - 29 سنة - مهندس ديكور
محمد عماد حسين - 23 سنة
محمد راشد
كريم - 29 سنة - مهندس - اب لطفلين
محمد عبد المنعم حسنين - 20 سنة
محمود سعيد - 14 سنة
اسلام رافت - احد شهداء العربية الدبلوماسية
ابهيم عبد الستار - 23 سنة
محمد جمال سليم
مصطفى الصاوى
غريب السيد: 44 سنة
غريب عبد العزيز عبد اللطيف: 45 سنة
حمادة لبيب: 30 سنة
مدحت طاهر : 26 سنة
محمد عاطف: 22 سنة
مصطفى رجب عبدالفتاح: 20 سنة
مصطفى محمود: 20 سنة
سليمان صابر علي: 40 سنة
هيثم حميدة 29 سنة
مصطفى أحمد ثابت - 18 سنة
إبراهيم مصطفى إبراهيم -- 20 سنة
الإسلام محمد سعيد عبد سلام -- 25 سنة
محمد إبراهيم -- 30 سنة
حسام محمد -- 18 سنة
محمد عبد الرحيم ابراهيم -- 22 - سنة (جندي)
أحمد فوزي علي -- 28 سنة
ابراهيم صبحي عبد الصمد - 14 سنة
أيمن عادل حسنين -- 20 سنة
كريم محمد محمد -- 15 سنة
صابر فهمي أبول -- 35 سنة
أحمد سالم محمود عبد -- 17 سنة
احمد سمير ابراهيم حمد -- 26 سنة
محمود اسماعيل عبد الكريم - 19 سنة
أحمد مجدي حسنين -- 20 سنة
محمود محمد محمد عبد الكريم -- 37 سنة
عبد الستار عبد سامية عبد الستار -- 42 سنة
عصام محمد محمود محمد خلاف -- 38 سنة
محمد مصطفى عبده علي السيد -- 20 سنة
رامي جمال -- 19 سنة
محمد صابر السيد حماده -- 35 سنة
عادل يوسف حسين -- 52 سنة
محمد سيد محمد السقا -- 17 سنة
عمر سعيد محمد علي -- 20 سنة
أميرة سمير شحاتة -- 17 سنة
ممدوح صابر عبده صديق -- 26 سنة
أحمد عبد اللطيف أحمد -- 22 سنة
حسين طه حسين -- 19 سنة
محمود نصر محمد أحمد -- 26 سنة
حمدي عادل العاطي عبد المجيد قاسم -- 26 سنة
توفيق محمد توفيق -- 70 سنة 
*

*غدا يتجدد اللقاء  * :16_4_9:


----------



## kawasaki (25 يناير 2014)

*ونحن منتظرين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*شكرا ليكي نونتي علي مجهودك الرائع
تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي
*​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

اشكركم  لمروركم الرائع الرب يبارك حياتكم ويجعلها كلها فرح واحتفالات


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  السادس والعشرين من يناير*


1937 - السلطات الفرنسية في الجزائر تحل حزب نجم شمال إفريقيا الذي يتزعمه مصالي الحاج.
1939 - القوات الموالية لفرانسيسكو فرانكو تحتل برشلونة بمساعدة من إيطاليا.
1942 - وصول طلائع القوات الأمريكية الأولى إلى أوروبا في أيرلندا الشمالية وذلك للمشاركة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1952 - اندلاع حريق كبير في القاهرة التهمت خلاله النار نحو 700 محل وسينما وكازينو وفندق ومكتب ونادي في شوارع وميادين وسط المدينة.
1965 - اللغة الهندية تصبح اللغة الرسمية للهند.
1980 - بدايه إقامة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين إسرائيل ومصر.
1981 - مصر تستعيد سيناء والعريش إلى سيادتها بعد أن كانو تحت السيطرة الإسرائيلية.
1996 - السيدة الأمريكية الأولى هيلاري كلينتون تدلي بشهادتها أمام هيئة المحلفين الكبرى بفضيحة وايتواتر.



*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1904 - شون ماكبرايد، سياسي أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1974.
1911 - بولي كارب كوش، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1955.
1918 - نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو، رئيس رومانيا الأول.
1920 - هانز هولزر، مؤلف وباحث أمريكي.
1921 - أكيو موريتا، أحد الشركاء المؤسسين في شركة سوني.
1943 - سعاد حسني، ممثلة مصرية.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1942 - فيليكس هاوسدورف، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
2003 ـ آنا ماري شيمل، مستشرقة ألمانية.
2008 - جورج حبش، سياسي فلسطيني ومؤسس الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين.
2012 - بهجت أبو غربية، مناضل فلسطيني.


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم السابع والعشرين من يناير*


1900 - اندلاع ثورة الملاكمين في الصين، والدبلوماسيون الأجانب في بكين يطالبون بتأديب المتمردين.
1926 - الإنجليزي جون بيرد يخترع التلفاز.
1927 - الإعلان عن قيام مملكة نجد والحجاز في الجزيرة العربية.
1944 - رفع الحصار عن مدينة لينينغراد بعد ما يقارب 900 يوم منذ بدايته وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1967 - تفحم رواد الفضاء الثلاثة على متن أبولو قبل أنطلاق المركبة إلى الفضاء نتيجة تماس كهربائي.
1973 - الولايات المتحدة وفيتنام الشمالية وفيتنام الجنوبية وجماعة الفيت كونغ يوقعون في باريس اتفاقية لإحلال السلام في فيتنام.
1991 - إرغام الرئيس الصومالي محمد سياد بري على التخلي عن السلطة بعد معارك استمرت 4 أسابيع في العاصمة مقدشو.
1996 - العقيد إبراهيم بارع معين الصرة يطيح بأول رئيس منتخب ديمقراطيًا في النيجر مهمان عثمان.
1999 - كشف النقاب عن تخطيط أحد ناشطي اليمين الإسرائيلي المتطرف حسب اعترافاته لتنفيذ عملية تفجير كبيرة تهدف إلى نسف المسجد الأقصى.
2003 - مدير الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية محمد البرادعي يعلن في تقريرة لمجلس الأمن إن فريق الوكالة لم يعثر حتى الآن على أي أنشطة نووية مشبوهة في العراق.


*ولد فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1903 - السير جون إيكلس، عالم فيزيولوجيا أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.
1944 - ميريد كوريجان، ناشطة سلام من أيرلندا الشمالية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1976.
1954 - ستيليوس بابافلوراتوس، لاعب كرة قدم يوناني.
1968 - باتريك بلوندو، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1987 - أنتون شونين، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.
1988 - كيرلون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1989 - ألبيرتو بوتيا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1901 - جوزيبي فيردي، موسيقار إيطالي.
1951 - كارل غوستاف إميل مانرهايم، رئيس فنلندا.
2005 - الأميرة فوزية، ابنة فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
2008 - سوهارتو، رئيس إندونيسيا.
2010 -هوارد زين، مؤرخ أمريكي.
2010-جيروم ديفيد سالينغر، روائي أمريكي.


*غدا يتجدد اللقاء *:11:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*شكرا جداا يانونتي عالمعلومات الجميله
اللي دايما بتمتعينا بيها في موضوعك الشيق دا

تسلم ايديكي *


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرا جداا يانونتي عالمعلومات الجميله
> اللي دايما بتمتعينا بيها في موضوعك الشيق دا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي *



ميرسى حبيبتى منورة يا قمر تسلم العيون اللى قرأت:t31:


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  .. الثامن والعشرين من يناير
*

1909 - جلاء القوات الأمريكية عن كوبا التي احتلتها خلال الحرب الأمريكية الإسبانية عام 1898.
1924 - سعد زغلول يؤلف أول وزارة شعبية في مصر.
1928 - وقوع معركة الرقعي بين القوات الكويتية بقيادة الشيخ علي الخليفة العبد الله الصباح وجماعة من الإخوان بقيادة علي بن عشوان.
1932 - اليابان تحتل مدينة شانغهاي كبرى مدن الصين وذلك قُبيْل الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1957 - بداية إضراب شامل في الجزائر سمي بإضراب الثمانية أيام لدعم ثورة التحرير الجزائرية.
1973 - بدأ سريان وقف إطلاق النار في فيتنام في الساعة الثامنة صباحًا بتوقيت سايغون.
1976 - القاضية الإسرائيلية "روث أود" تسمح لليهود في الصلاة داخل المسجد الأقصى.
1986 - مكوك الفضاء تشالنجر ينفجر في الجو بعد انطلاقه بدقيقة ونصف، تسبب الانفجار في مصرع رواد الفضاء التسعة الذين كانوا على متنه.
1999 - شركة فورد للسيارات تعلن شراءها شركة فولفو السويدية بمبلغ 6.45 مليار دولار أمريكي.

2011 - مظاهرات كبيرة في محافظات مصر بعد صلاة الجمعة وذلك في اليوم الرابع من بدأ التظاهرات للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك، واندلاع حرائق بالعديد من أقسام الشرطة ومقار الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي الحاكم وما تبعه من انسحاب قوات الشرطة من الشوارع وخروج آلاف السجناء من السجون ونزول الجيش، وفرض حظر التجول بكل أنحاء البلاد، وأدى ذلك إلى قيام الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالطلب من حكومة أحمد نظيف بتقديم استقالتها.


*ولد فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1922 - روبرت هولي، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1968.
1930 - عبد الله غيث، ممثل مصري.
1950 - الملك حمد بن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة، ملك البحرين.
1954 - برونو ميتسو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1985 - أرنولد مفويمبا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1939 - ويليام بتلر ييتس، شاعر أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1923.
1957 - الشيخ عبد الله الأحمد الصباح، رئيس دائرة الأمن العام في الكويت.
1984 - عماد حمدي، ممثل مصري.
1992 - كونو ريبر، شاعر وكاتب روائي سويسري.
1996 - يوسف برودسكي، شاعر روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1987.



*وغدا يتجدد اللقاء* :11:


----------



## روزا فكري (28 يناير 2014)

وحشتيني ووحشني موضوعك الجميل
ومتابعه معاكي طبعا​


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. التاسع والعشرون من يناير
*
1942 - الألمان يستولون على مدينة بنغازي الليبية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1952 - الملك فاروق يقيل حكومة مصطفى النحاس باشا بعد حريق القاهرة.

1963 - أمير الكويت الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح يفتتح أول برلمان كويتي منتخب باسم مجلس الأمة.

1970 - القوات الأمريكية تبدأ في الجلاء عن قاعدة هويلس العسكرية، وهي آخر القواعد العسكرية الأمريكية التي كانت تستأجرها من ليبيا.

1987 - الرئيسة الفلبينية كورازون أكينو تقمع حركة تمرد قام بها عدد من ضباط الجيش سيطرو خلالها على مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون.

1992 - الهند تعلن إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية كاملة مع إسرائيل.

2002 - منتخب السعودية لكرة القدم يفوز ببطولة كأس الخليج العربي الخامسة عشر المقامة في المملكة العربية السعودية.

2009 - رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان ينسحب من جلسة بالمنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي في دافوس بسويسرا بعد مناقشه مع الرئيس الإسرائيلي

2011 -الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك يعين رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة اللواء عمر سليمان نائبًا للرئيس، ويكلف الفريق أحمد شفيق بتشكيل الحكومة خلفًا لرئيس الوزراء الأسبق أحمد نظيف وذلك بعد خمسة أيام من إندلاع ثورة 25 يناير.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1926 - محمد عبد السلام، عالم فيزياء باكستاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1979.
1947 - ليندا باك، عالمة أحياء أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2004.

1954 - أوبرا وينفري، مقدمة برامج أمريكية.

1966 - روماريو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.


*
توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1934 - فريتز هابر، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1918.

1950 - الشيخ أحمد الجابر الصباح، حاكم الكويت العاشر.

1963 - روبرت فروست، شاعر أمريكي.

1988 - حسن الإمام، مخرج مصري.


*وغدا يتجدد اللقاء*:16_14_21:


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2014)

موسوعه من المعلومات الرائعه والقيمه
شكرا نيفو لتعبك ومجهودك


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 يناير 2014)

مجهود رائع نيفو 
تسلم ايديكى 
متابعه طبعا


----------



## soul & life (30 يناير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 
*

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الثلاثين من يناير *

1933 - أدولف هتلر يصبح مستشارًا للرايخ الألماني الثالث.

1948 - اغتيال مهاتما غاندي على يد أحد الهندوس المتطرفين.

1956 - حلف وارسو يعلن انضمام ألمانيا الشرقية إليه.

1976 - محكمة إسرائيلية تقر بحق اليهود في الصلاة بساحات المسجد الأقصى .

2003 - بلجيكا توافق على قانون يتيح زواج مثليي الجنس.

*
ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1923 - محمد كامل ليلة، رئيس مجلس الشعب المصري.

1927 - أولوف بالم، رئيس وزراء السويد.

1930 - جين هاكمان، ممثل أمريكي.

1941 - ديك تشيني، نائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة في عهد جورج دبليو بوش.

1949 - بيتر أغري، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء 2003.

1951 - تشارلز س. دوتون، ممثل أمريكي.

1962 - الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

1975 - جونينهو برنامبوكانو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.

1981 -بيتر كراوتش، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1928 - يوهانس فيبيغر، طبيب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1926.

1948 -مهاتما غاندي، زعيم هندي.

1951 - فارديناند بورشيه، مخترع ألماني وأحد مؤسسي صناعة السيارات في ألمانيا.

1969 - دومينيك بير، رجل دين بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1958.

1982 - رأفت الهجان، جاسوس مصري في إسرائيل.

1991 - جون باردين، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء  1956 و1972

2012 - عبد الحميد مهري، سياسي جزائري.

2013 - جمال البنا، مفكر إسلامي مصري.

*
وغدا يتجدد القاء *:11:


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

*سلام ونعمة

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  الواحد والثلاثين من يناير*


1915 - ألمانيا تستعمل لغاز السام ضد الروس في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

1958 إطلاق القمر الصناعي إكسبلورر 1، أول الأقمار الصناعية للولايات المتحدة.
1978 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يعلن تزكيته للشيخ سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح لمنصب ولي العهد.

1996 - هجوم انتحاري في العاصمة السريلانكية كولمبو تعرض له البنك المركزي السريلانكي
2009 - البرلمان الصومالي ينتخب رئيس اتحاد المحاكم الإسلامية شريف شيخ أحمد رئيسًا للصومال.
2010 - المنتخب المصري يفوز بكأس الأمم الأفريقية للمرة الثالثة على التوالي والسابعة في تاريخه بعد تغلبه على المنتخب الغاني


*ولد فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1902 - أولفا ميرال، دبلوماسية سويدية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1982.
1905 - جون أوهارا، كاتب أمريكي.
1929 - ردولف موسباور، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1961.
1930 - يوسف عوف، كاتب مصري.
1935 - كنزابورو أوي، أديب ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1994.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1933 - جون غلزورثي، أديب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1932.
1955 - جون راليه موت، مبشر أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1946.
1973 - ركنر فرش، اقتصادي نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1969.


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا  اليوم .. الاول من فبراير*


1947 - رئيس الوزراء الأردني إبراهيم هاشم يقدم استقالته للملك عبد الله بن الحسين.
1948 - تأسيس ماليزيا الاتحادية من اتحاد تسع ممالك كانت خاضعة للاحتلال البريطاني.
1953 - فيضانات عارمة في هولندا.
1965 - تأميم الهاتف والبرق في الكويت.
1979 - الخميني يصل إلى العاصمة الإيرانية طهران بعد غياب في المنفى استمر 15 عامًا.
2003 - مكوك الفضاء كولومبيا يتقطع إلى قطع صغيرة عند دخوله المجال الجوي للأرض ويقتل رواد الفضاء السبعة الذين كانو على متنه.
2004 - 244 شخص على الأقل يموتون في حادث دهس بالأقدام نتيجة تزاحم الحجاج في السعودية.
2008 - حاكم إمارة دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم يعين نجله حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم وليًا للعهد في الإمارة.

2011 -الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك يعلن عدم ترشحه لانتخابات الرئاسة المقلبة والدعوة لتعديل مواد في الدستور حول تقييد الفترات الرئاسية وإلغاء القيود على الترشح لها وذلك على إثر إندلاع ثورة 25 يناير.

2012 - أعمال قتل و شغب في ستاد بورسعيد عقب مباراة كرة القدم بين ناديي المصري والأهلي، وأدت إلى سقوط 73 قتيلًا من صفوف جماهير ألتراس أهلاوي ومئات الجرحى. سميت إعلاميا بـ«مذبحة ستاد بورسعيد».


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1915 - ستانلي ماثيوس، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1930 - ماريان ويسنيسكي، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.
1931 - بوريس يلتسن، رئيس الاتحاد الروسي الأول.
1933 - رينولدز برايس، كاتب وشاعر أمريكي.
1938 - عبد الرحمن الأبنودي، شاعر مصري.
1961 - عدنان حمد، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم عراقي.
1966 - ميتشيل أكرس، لاعبة كرة قدم أمريكية.
1968 - عبد الله منصور، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي.
1969 - غابرييل باتيستوتا، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1977 - ليبور سيونكو، لاعب كرة قدم تشيكي.
1979 - جوان دوس سانتوس، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1981 - لاما، لاعب كرة قدم أنجولي.
1984 - دارين فليتشير، لاعب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.

*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1958 - كلنتون دافيسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1937.
1966 -بديع خيري، كاتب مسرحي مصري.
2010 - عز الدين العراقي، الوزير الأول في المغرب.
2012 - فيسوافا شيمبورسكا، شاعرة بولندية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1966.


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل ذلك اليوم الثانى من فبراير
*

1910 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر بطرس غالي على يد إبراهيم الورداني.
1933 - المستشار الألماني أدولف هتلر يقرر حل الرايخستاج (البرلمان) بعد يومين من توليه السلطة.
1943 - استسلام قائد الجيش الألماني السادس للقائد السوفيتي غيورغي جوكوف وذلك في معركة ستالينجراد في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1952 - اندلاع الثورة الفلسطينية الأولى.
1957 - الأمم المتحدة تصدر قرارًا يدعو إسرائيل إلى الانسحاب من الأراضي المصرية التي لا تزال تحتلها وعلى قرار بتوسيع اختصاص قوات الطوارئ التابعة للأمم المتحدة بحيث تصبح حاجزًا بين إسرائيل ومصر.
1965 - الكنيست الإسرائيلي يسن قانون يتيح للسلطة الإسرائيلية بمصادرة ممتلكات الأوقاف الإسلامية في أنحاء فلسطين.
1971 - عيدي أمين يستولي على السلطة في أوغندا في انقلاب عسكري.
1982 - قوات سرايا الدفاع في سوريا بقيادة رفعت الأسد تجتاح مدينة حماة وتقصفها بالمدافع فيما عرف باسم مجزرة حماة.
1989 - مغادرة آخر رتل عسكري سوفيتي العاصمة الأفغانية كابل بعد 9 سنوات من الاحتلال العسكري.
2006 - غرق العبارة المصرية السلام 98 العاملة بين مصر والسعودية في البحر الأحمر أثناء إبحارها من منطقة تبوك إلى سفاجا، وأدى ذلك إلى غرق أكثر من 1033 شخص.
2011 - وقوع ما عرف باسم موقعة الجمل في ميدان التحرير أثناء ثورة 25 يناير.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1939 - ديل مورتنسن، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2010.
1958 - جورج غريغوري، مؤلف ومترجم وباحث وأسناذ جامعي ومستعرب روماني.
1961 - توموهيرو نيشيمورا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني.
1969 - فاليري كاربن، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.
1977 -شاكيرا، مغنية كولومبية من أصل لبناني.
1980 - أوليغر، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.
1987 - جيرارد بيكي، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1910 - بطرس غالي، رئيس وزراء مصر.
1942 - إبراهام شتيرن، مؤسس منظمة شتيرن الصهيونية.
1969 - بوريس كارلوف، ممثل إنجليزي.
1970 - بيرتراند راسل، فيلسوف وكاتب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1950.
1972 - نتالي كليفورد بارني، كاتبة وشاعرة أمريكية.
1980 - ويليام ستاين، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.
1989 - عبد اللطيف التلباني، مغني مصري.


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم  ..   الثالث من فبراير*


1903 - البريطانيون يستولون على مدينة كانو حاضرة شمال نيجيريا، وكان وقتها معظم جنوب نيجيريا قد خضع للحماية البريطانية وذلك منذ عام 1900.
1917 - الولايات المتحدة تقطع علاقاتها مع ألمانيا غداه إعلان الأخيرة عن سياسة "حرب الغواصات" غير المحدودة وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1930 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي الفيتنامي.
1950 - الشرطة البريطانية تلقي القبض على العالم النووي كلاوس فوكس بتهمه التجسس على البرنامج النووي البريطاني والأمريكي لصالح الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1962 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يقرر حضر جميع أنواع المبادلة التجارية مع كوبا باستثناء المواد الغذائية والأدوية.
1969 - ياسر عرفات يتولى رئاسة منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية وذلك باجتماع المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني المنعقد في القاهرة.
2004 - حزب تكوماه اليميني الإسرائيلي ينظم مسيرة حول أسوار المسجد الأقصى وبمحاذاة أبوابه شعارها بناء الهيكل.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1948 - كارلوس فيليب اكسيمنس بيلو، رجل دين من تيمور الشرقية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1996.

1968 - مروان خوري، ملحن وشاعر ومغني لبناني.



*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1924 - وودرو ويلسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن والعشرون حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1919.
1938 - عبد العزيز الرشيد، مؤرخ وأديب وصحفي كويتي.
1975 - أم كلثوم، مغنية مصرية.
1989 - جون كاسافيتز، ممثل أمريكي.
2005 - زوراب جفانيا، رئيس وزراء جورجيا.


----------



## soul & life (4 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الرابع من فبراير*


1915 - ألمانيا تفرض حصارًا بالغواصات حول المملكة المتحدة وتعلن استهداف أي سفينة بالقرب منها وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1936 - إنتاج أول عنصر مشع بطريقة صناعية الراديوم.
1941 - القوات البريطانية تستولي على مدينة ماووس الليبية في إطار معارك الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1942 - الجيش البريطاني يحاصر الملك فاروق في قصر عابدين ويخيره إمّا أن يكلف زعيم حزب الوفد مصطفى النحاس بتشكيل الحكومة أو أن يتنازل عن العرش، وانتهى الحصار بتنفيذ الملك فاروق لشروط الإنجليز.
1952 - القوات الفرنسية تحاصر قصر ملك المغرب محمد الخامس وتجبره على إتخاذ بعض القرارات منها عزل بعض أعضاء ديوانه وعزل رئيس جامعة القرويين في فاس.
1965 - زلزال في ألاسكا بقوة 8.7 على مقياس ريختر، وهو أحد أكبر الزلازل في العالم وأحد أضخم الزلازل في الولايات المتحدة.
1975 - زلزال في شمال شرق الصين بقوة 7.4 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى وفاة 10000 شخص ووقوع أضرار ضخمة في منطقة ينقوكو هايشنج.
1976 - زلزال بشمال شرق مدينة غواتيمالا في غواتيمالا بقوة 7.5 على مقياس ريختر يؤدي إلى وفاة أكثر من 23000 شخص.
1977 - انتفاضة للشيعة في العراق بسبب منعهم من احياء ذكرى الاربعين
2003 - جمهورية يوغوسلافيا الإتحادية تغير اسمها رسميًا إلى جمهورية صربيا والجبل الأسود وتتخذ دستورًا جديدًا.
2004 - اطلاق موقع شبكة التواصل الإجتماعي فيس بوك.

*
ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1902 - تشارلز لندبرغ، مهندس طيار أمريكي وأول من عبر المحيط الأطلسي بطائرة.
1915 - نورمان ويزدوم، ممثل بريطاني.
1917 - عبد الرحمن بدوي، فيلسوف مصري.
1925 - سعد الدين وهبة، مؤلف مصري.
1928 - جمال حمدان، عالم جغرافيا مصري.
1943 - شويكار خليفة، كاتبة مصرية.
1944 - غينادي يفريوزهيكين، لاعب كرة قدم سوفيتي.
1948 - رام بان ياداف، رئيس النيبال.
1960 - عماد عبد الحليم، ملحن ومغني مصري.
1962 - الشيخة لبنى بنت خالد القاسمي، أول وزيرة إماراتية.
1964 - أوليغ بروتاسوف، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أوكراني.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1928 - هندريك أنتون لورنتس، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.
1990 - مجدي وهبة، ممثل مصري.



*:11:**غدا يتجدد اللقاء*


----------



## soul & life (5 فبراير 2014)

*


سلام ونعمة  


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الخامس من فبراير*


1917 - الشيخ سالم المبارك الصباح يتولى الحكم في الكويت بعد وفاة أخيه الشيخ جابر المبارك الصباح.
1962 - الرئيس الفرنسي شارل ديغول ينادي باستقلال الجزائر.
1974 - مركبة الفضاء أبولو 14 تهبط على سطح القمر.
1983 - بدأ محاكمة كلاوس باربي المسؤول في جهاز الجستابو في ألمانيا النازية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1988 - إدانه رئيس بنما مانويل نورييغا بتهم بتهريب لمخدرات وغسيل الأموال.
2003 - وزير الخارجية الأمريكي كولن باول يلقي خطابًا أمام مجلس الأمن يربط فيه بين الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين وبين جماعات أنصار الإسلام وتنظيم القاعدة.
2006 - مظاهرات في بيروت إحتجاجًا على الرسوم الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للنبي محمد في صحيفة يولاندس بوستن الدانماركية.
2009 - السلطات المصرية تمنع القيادي في حركة حماس أيمن طه من عبور معبر رفح إلى قطاع غزة بسبب حيازته أموال يريد أن يدخلها للقطاع.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1910 - فرانشيسكو فارايو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1914 -السير ألان لويد هودجكين، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.
1915 - روبرت هوفستاتر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1961.
1919 - كمال الشيخ، مخرج مصري.
1932 - تشيزري مالديني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1972 - الأميرة ماري، زوجة الأمير فريدريك ولي عهد الدنمارك.
1975 - جيوفاني فان برونكهورست، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي.
1982 - رودريغو بالاسيو، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1984 - كارلوس تيفيز، لاعب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1985 - كرستيانو رونالدو، لاعب كرة قدم برتغالي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1917 - الشيخ جابر المبارك الصباح، حاكم الكويت الثامن.
1962 - جاك إبرت، موسيقي فرنسي.
1999 - فاسيلي ليونتييف، اقتصادي أمريكي من أصل روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1973.
2010 - غاليمزيان خوساينوف، لاعب كرة قدم روسي.
2011 - عمر أميرلاي، مخرج سينمائي سوري.



*وغدا يتجدد اللقاء* :11:


----------



## soul & life (6 فبراير 2014)

*

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ... السادس من فبراير*

1922 - التوقيع على معاهدة واشنطن البحرية وذلك للحد من التسلح البحري لكل من الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة واليابان وفرنسا وإيطاليا.
1952 - الأميرة إليزابيث تتوج ملكة على المملكة المتحدة بعد وفاة والدها الملك جورج السادس.
1974 - مجموعة من المسلحين الفلسطينيين يحتلون السفارة اليابانية في الكويت ويحتجزون السفير وأربعة من الدبلوماسيين ومستشار نفطي ياباني و11 موظفًا.
1996 - سقوط طائرة ركاب تركية من طراز بوينغ في المحيط الأطلسي ومقتل جميع ركابها وطاقمها.
1998 - "مطار واشنطن الدولي" يتحول اسمه رسميًا إلى "مطار رونالد ريغان".
2004 - تفجير إنتحاري داخل قطار المترو بموسكو يودي بحياة 40 راكب وجرح أكثر من 150.
2013 - اغتيال سياسي ومحامي تونسي وأحد مؤسسي تيار الجبهة الشعبية (تونس) شكري بلعيد

*
ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*

1908 - أمنتوري فانفاني، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
1911 - رونالد ريغان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأربعين.
1924 - بيلي رايت، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1936 - عبد اللطيف التلباني، مغني مصري.
1952 - ريكاردو لافولبي، حارس مرمى ومدرب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1970 - باتريس لوكو، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.

*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم
*

1941 - أمين سامي، مؤرخ مصري.
1952 - الملك جورج السادس، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1963 - عبد الكريم الخطابي، زعيم ومناضل مغربي.
2002 - ماكس بيروتس، عالم كيمياء بريطاني / نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1962.
2011- أندريه شديد، كاتبة وشاعرة فرنسية.
2013 - شكري بلعيد، سياسي تونسي.



*غدا يتجدد اللقاء*:11:


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا يبارك في تعبك اللي بتتعبيه علشانا*
*مجهود رائع اختي نفيان *​


----------



## soul & life (8 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. السابع من فبراير
*

1924 - الحكومة الإيطالية التي يقودها الزعيم الفاشي بينيتو موسوليني تقرر إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية مع الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1939 - افتتاح مؤتمر المائدة المستديرة بين مندوبي مصر والعراق والأردن والسعودية واليمن، ومندوبين بريطانيين في قصر سان جيمس في لندن.
1947 - الفلسطينيون واليهود المستوطنين في فلسطين يعلنون بشكل منفصل رفضهم إلى الإقتراح البريطاني بتقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين الأولى فلسطينية عربية والأخرى يهودية مع بقاء القدس تحت إشراف دولي.
1959 - الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو يعلن دستور كوبا الجديد.
1965 - الملاكم الأمريكي كاسيوس كلاي يعلن إسلامه ويغير اسمه إلى محمد علي كلاي.
1979 - كوكب بلوتو يتحرك ليدخل مدار نيبتون لأول مرة منذ تاريخ اكتشافه.
1999 - ولي العهد الأردني الأمير عبد الله يؤدي القسم ملكًا للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية أمام مجلس الأمة بعد وفاة والده الملك الحسين بن طلال، ويتخذ اسم عبد الله الثاني، ويعين أخاه الأمير حمزة بن الحسين وليًا للعهد بناء على وصية والده.
2006 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الصباح يصدر أمرًا أميريًا يزكي فيه الشيخ نواف الأحمد الصباح لولاية العهد، ويصدر مرسومًا يسمي فيه الشيخ ناصر المحمد الصباح رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء.
2011 - الإعلان عن نتيجة استفتاء جنوب السودان الذي أجري في 9 يناير، وكانت النتيجة أن 98.83% من المقترعين صوتوا لانفصال الجنوب عن الشمال.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم
*

1905 - أولف فون أولر، عالم فيزيولوجيا وصيدلة سويدي.
1906 -أولج أنتونوف، مصمم طائرات سوفيتي.
1947 - واين ألوين، ممثل أداء صوتي أمريكي اشتهر بأداء شخصية ميكي ماوس.
1949 - باولو سيزار كاربجياني، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1953 - محمود حميدة، ممثل مصري.
1992 - خوسيه باكستر، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*


1937 - إليهو روت، محامي ودبلوماسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1912.
1960 - إيجور فاسيليفتش خرشاتوف، عالم فيزياء روسي.
1993 - محسن سرحان، ممثل مصري.
1994 - نور الدمرداش، مخرج مصري.
1999 - الملك الحسين بن طلال، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
2003 - أغسطو مونتيروسو، كاتب غواتيمالي.
2014 - سهير الإتربي, إعلامية مصرية.


----------



## soul & life (8 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الثامن من فبراير*


1904 - بداية الحرب الروسية اليابانية وذلك بعد رفض روسيا الخطة اليابانية لتقسيم منشوريا وكوريا.
1945 - الرئيس السوري شكري القوتلي يقوم بأول زيارة رسمية للمملكة العربية السعودية.
1958 - وقوع أحداث ساقية سيدي يوسف على الحدود الجزائرية / التونسية كرد فعل للدعم التونسي للثورة الجزائرية.
1963 - انقلاب عسكري في العراق يطيح بعبد الكريم قاسم ويؤدي إلى تولي عبد السلام عارف رئاسة الجمهورية.
1978 - أمير الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح يصدر مرسوم بتعين الشيخ سعد العبد الله السالم الصباح رئيسًا لمجلس الوزراء ويكلفه بتشكيل الحكومة الأولى في عهده.
1985 - إطلاق القمر الصناعي العربي عرب سات إلى السماء.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1918 - حسين الشافعي، نائب رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية.
1934 - شادية، ممثلة مصرية.

1942 - ستيفن هوكينج، عالم فيزياء بريطاني.
1966 - خريستو ستويتشكوف، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم بلغاري.
1974 -أوليسس دي لا كروز، لاعب كرة قدم إكوادوري.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1949 - علي الجارم، شاعر مصري.
1957 - فالتر بوته، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.
1975 - روبرت روبنسون، عالم كيمياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1947.
1979 - دنيس غابور، عالم فيزياء هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1971.
1998 - هالدور لاكسنس، أديب آيسلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1955.
2008 - رجاء النقاش، كاتب صحفي مصري.


*غدا يتجدد اللقاء*:11::11:


----------



## soul & life (13 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الثالث عشر من فبراير*


1920 - عصبة الأمم تعترف بحياد سويسرا، وهو الموقف الذي تبنته سويسرا على مدى قرون.
1942 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يتراجع عن فكرة غزو بريطانيا والمعروفة باسم "أسد البحر".
1946 - اختيار مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية مقرًا لهيئة الأمم المتحدة.
1960 - فرنسا تقوم بأول تفجير نووي لها، وقد اختارت الجزائر التي كانت تحتلها مكانًا لإجراء التجربة وذلك كي تتجنب أي أضرار يمكن أن تنجم عنها.
1974 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يطرد الأديب والكاتب ألكسندر سولجنيتسين من البلاد وتجرده من جنسيته بسبب معارضته للحكم.
1984 - اختيار قسطنطين تشيرنينكو سكرتيرًا عامًا للحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي.
1991 - قصف ملجأ العامرية في بغداد مما أدى إلى مقتل 408 شخص.
2011 - المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الحاكم في مصر يصدر إعلانًا دستوريًا يعلن فيه حل مجلسي الشعب والشورى ويعلق العمل بالدستور، ويعلن توليه إدارة شئون البلاد بصفة مؤقتة لستة أشهر أو لحين إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية.


*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*


1910 - ويليام شوكلي، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1956.
1913 - الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.
1943 - إريك فريدريكسون، حكم كرة قدم سويدي.
1956 - الأميرة عالية بنت الحسين، ابنه ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال.
1960 - بييرلويجي كولينا، لاعب وحكم كرة قدم إيطالي.
1969 - أحلام، مغنية إماراتية.
1981 - لويزاو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1985 - ألكسندروس تزويليس، لاعب كرة قدم يونانى
1992 - كيفين لاكروز، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1978 - عباس فارس، ممثل مصري.
2008 - زيزي مصطفى، ممثلة مصرية.
2010 - عامر خماش، عسكري وسياسي أردني.
2012 - محمد العماري، عسكري جزائري.


غدا يتجدد اللقاء :16_14_21:


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الربع عشر من فبراير

هابى فلانتين   .. *

1905 - زلزال في جزر أندريانوف بألاسكا بقوة 7.3 على مقياس ريختر، وهو واحد من أكبر الزلازل في الولايات المتحدة.
1908 - انتخاب محمد فريد زعيمًا للحزب الوطني المصري خلفًا لمصطفى كامل.

1944 - ثورة في جاوة على اليابان أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1958 - العراق والأردن يتحدان في اتحاد قومي أطلق عليه الاتحاد العربي الهاشمي.
1979 - متطرفون إسلاميون يختطفون السفير الأمريكي في أفغانستان أدولف دبز الذي لقي حتفه لاحقًا في معركة بين الشرطة وخاطفيه.
2002 - دولة البحرين تتخذ اسم مملكة البحرين، وتغير لقب الحاكم من أمير إلى ملك.
2005 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري في تفجير سيارته في بيروت.
2006 - حراس المسجد الأقصى يفشلون محاولة تسلل أربعة من المتطرفين اليهود إلى المسجد في ساعات متأخرة من الليل.


*ولد فى مثل ذلك اليوم
*
1916 - مارسيل بيجار، جنرال فرنسي.
1917 - هيربرت هاوبتمان، عالم رياضيات أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1985.
1945 - هانز آدم الثاني، أمير ليختنشتاين.
1951 - كيفن كيغان، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1962 - لطيفة، مغنية تونسية.
1981 - ماتيو بريغي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1982 - عامر شفيع، لاعب كرة قدم أردني.
1982 - جون هالز، لاعب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
1983 - بكاري سانيا، لاعب كرة قدم فرنسي.


توفى فى مثل ذلك يوم

1943 - ديفيد هيلبرت، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1961 - زكريا أحمد، ملحن مصري.
1976 - سيد النقشبندي، منشد ديني مصري.
1981 - شفيق نور الدين، ممثل مصري.
1996 - بوب بيزلي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إنجليزي.
2002 - ناندور هيديكوتي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هنغاري.
2005 - رفيق الحريري، رئيس وزراء لبنان.


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

*
حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم .. الخامس عشر من فبراير*


1928 - سلطة الانتداب الفرنسي على سوريا تعين تاج الدين الحسني رئيسًا على سوريا.
1936 - أدولف هتلر يعلن عن بدء خطة إنتاج سيارة رخيصة الثمن في ألمانيا، وكانت السيارة هي فولكس فاجن.
1942 - سقوط سنغافورة بيد اليابان، والجنرال البريطاني آرثر برسيفال يعلن استسلام 80000 من قواته ليصبحوا أسرى حرب
1953 - احتجاب مجلة الرسالة عن الصدور بعد أن ظلت عشرين عامًا المجلة الأدبية الأولى في الوطن العربي
1994 - زلزال في جنوب سومطرة بإندونيسيا بقوة 7.0 على مقياس ريختر قتل فيه 207 شخص وأصيب أكثر من 2000 وشرد حوالي 75000.
1999 - قوات كوماندوس تركية تلقي القبض في كينيا على زعيم حزب العمال الكردستاني عبد الله أوجلان المطالب بالإنفصال عن تركيا.
2000 - صحيفة "كول هعير" العبرية تكشف النقاب عن خطة إسرائيلية تقوم عليها وزارة الأديان لحفر نفق جديد تحت ساحة المبكى.
2003 - مظاهرات عالمية للتنديد بالحرب على العراق جمعت ما بين 10 ملايين و15 مليون شخص في أكثر من 600 مدينة.
2004 - انهيار جزء بمساحة 100 متر من الطريق المؤدي إلى باب المغاربة أحد الأبواب الرئيسية للمسجد الأقصى
2009 - تعديل دستوري في فنزويلا يلغي القيود على إعادة انتخاب الرئيس ويسمح للرئيس الفنزويلي هوغو تشافيز بالبقاء في السلطة إلى أن يخسر الانتخابات.
2012 - انتخاب أحمد عبد العزيز السعدون رئيسًا لمجلس الأمة الكويتي.


*ولد فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1921 - مرسي جميل عزيز، شاعر مصري.
1926 - زمردة، ممثلة مصرية.
1932 - عمر الشريف، ممثل مصري.
1935 - إيلي صنيفر، ممثلة مصرية.
1942 - عبد الله مشرف، ممثل مصري.
1952 - ينز يورن بيرتيلسن، لاعب كرة قدم دنماركي.
1965 - محمد هنيدي، ممثل مصري.
1978 - ريكاردو أليغريتي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي.

*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1915 - ثيودور إيشيرش، طبيب ألماني.
1928 - هربرت أسكويث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1947 - مصطفى عبد الرازق، شيخ الجامع الأزهر وعضو مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة.
1959 - أوين ريتشاردسون، عالم فيزياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1928.
1972 - زكي رستم، ممثل مصري.
1988 - ريتشارد فاينمان، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1965.
1999 - هنري كيندال، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1990.
2000 - شفيق جلال، مغني مصري.
2007 - فاتن فريد، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.
2012 - حاتم ذو الفقار، ممثل مصري.

غدا يتجدد اللقاء


----------



## soul & life (28 فبراير 2014)

سلام ونعمة

حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 28 فبراير ..



1922 - بريطانيا تقبل باستقلال مصر.

1935 - والاس كاروثرز يكتشف النايلون.

1942 - القوات اليابانية تنزل في جزيرة أندونيسيا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1953 - جيمس واتسون وفرانسيس كريك يعلنان لأصدقائهما إكتشافهما للتركيب الكيميائي للدنا، بينما كان الإعلان الرسمي عنه في 25 أبريل بعد صدور مقالهما في مجلة نيتشر في 2 أبريل.

1955 - غارة إسرائيلية وحشية على غزة، وجمال عبد الناصر يدعو مجلس الأمن للإنعقاد.

1974 - الولايات المتحدة ومصر يستأنفان العلاقات الدبلوماسية بعد 7 سنوات من الإنقطاع.
1986 - اغتيال أولف بالم رئيس وزراء السويد.


1991 - العراق يعلن قبوله بجميع قرارات الأمم المتحدة المتعلقة بغزوه للكويت.

1998 - الشرطة الصربية تبدأ هجوماً مضاداً ضد جيش تحرير كوسوفو وذلك أثناء حرب كوسوفو.
2002 - أكثر من 55 شخصاً يلقون حتفهم في أحمد أباد نتيجة إحراق الهندوس لمنازل المسلمين وذلك إستمرار لمسلسل الإضطرابات الدينية في الهند.

2005 - رئيس الوزراء اللبناني عمر كرامي يقدم استقالته تحت ضغط مظاهرات الشارع اللبناني بعد اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الأسبق رفيق الحريري، وقد أعلن الاستقاله في كلمة له في مجلس النواب.


ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم


1909 - ستيفن سبندر، شاعر إنجليزي.
1915 - بيتر مدور، برازيلي - بريطاني من أب لبناني، حصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1960.
1929 - فرانك جيري، معماري أمريكي - كندي.
1944 - سيب ماير، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني سابق.


توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم

1916 - هنري جيمس، قصاص بريطاني.
1973 - محمود تيمور، أديب مصري.
1986 - أولف بالم، رئيس وزراء السويد.


----------



## soul & life (3 مارس 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم 3/3 .. الثالث من مارس
*

1938 - اكتشاف النفط في السعودية.
1939 - مهاتما غاندي يبدأ بالصوم في مومباي دفاعًا عن وحده واستقلال الهند.
1945 - نهاية معركة مانيلا باسترجاع مانيلا عاصمة الفلبين من اليابان وذلك في نهايات الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1956 - صدور قانون الانتخاب المصري والذي منحت فيه المرأة حق الانتخاب لأول مرة.
2005 - افتتاح مصلى يهودي جديد جنوبي حائط البراق لليهود المحافظين ليكرس السيطرة على المسجد الأقصى.
2006 - انتخاب سالم الفلاحات مراقبًا عامًا الإخوان المسلمون في الأردن.
2011 - المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الحاكم في مصر يقبل استقالة رئيس الوزراء أحمد شفيق، ويكلف عصام شرف بتشكيل حكومة جديدة.
2012 - عقد الجلسة المشتركة لمجلسي الشعب والشورى في مصر وذلك لبدأ اختيار اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور.

*ولد فى مثل هذا اليوم*
1917 - سميرة موسى، عالمة ذرة مصرية.
1918 - آرثر كورنبرغ، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1959.
1922 - ناندور هيديكوتي، لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري.
1924 - تومي-إتشي موراياما، رئيس وزراء اليابان.
1930 - إيون إيليسكو، رئيس رومانيا.
1948 - محمد صبحي، ممثل ومؤلف ومخرج مصري.
1950 - سهير رمزي، ممثلة مصرية.
1953 - زيكو، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.
1956 - زبيغنيو بونيك، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم بولندي.
1965 - دراغان ستويكوفتش، لاعب كرة قدم صربي.


*توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1999 - غيرهارد هيرتسبيرغ، عالم كيمياء كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1971.
2008 - ياسين إسماعيل ياسين، مخرج مصري.


----------



## soul & life (4 مارس 2014)

*حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم ..4/3 الرابع من مارس*

1933 - المستشار النمساوي إنجلبرت دولفوس يعلن حل البرلمان والإنفراد بالسلطة.
1949 - صدور قرار من مجلس الأمن يعلن فيه قبول إسرائيل عضوًا كاملًا في الأمم المتحدة.

1991 - ولي عهد ورئيس الوزراء الكويتي والحاكم العرفي العام الشيخ سعد العبد الله الصباح يعود إلى الكويت بعد تحريرها وسط استقبال شعبي من المواطنين الصامدين.
1995 - حاكم إمارة دبي الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم يصدر قرارًا عين بموجبه أخيه الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم وليًا للعهد وأخيه الشيخ حمدان بن راشد آل مكتوم نائبًا لحاكم الإمارة.
2004 - مصادر صحفية فلسطينية تكشف عن شروع جمعية ألعاد الاستيطانية في بناء مجمع سياحي وتجاري في الساحة الخارجية لباب المغاربة.
2009 - المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم حرب وجرائم ضد الإنسانية في إقليم دارفور.
2012 - إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية في روسيا، وكانت نتيجتها فوز فلاديمير بوتين بالرئاسة.


*ولد فى مثل ذلك اليوم*

1939 ـ تسفي مازيل، سادس سفراء إسرائيل بالقاهرة.
1945 - تومي سفينسون، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم سويدي.
1949 - سيرغيه باغابش، رئيس أبخازيا.
1950 - ريك بيري، سياسي أمريكي.
1951 - كيني دالغليش، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إسكتلندي.
1954 - فرنسوا فيون، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1959 - جمال عبد الناصر، ممثل مصري.
1967 - كوبيلاي توركيلماز، لاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1969 - بييرلويجي كازيراغي، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم إيطالي.
1985 - ماثيو مونتكورت، لاعب كرة مضرب فرنسي.
1986 - توم دي مول، لاعب كرة قدم بلجيكي.
1989 - أولينا الحاج، إعلامية لبنانية.
1990 - فران ميريدا، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني.


*[COLOR="[COLOR="Purple"]"]توفى فى مثل ذلك اليوم**[/COLOR]*


1941 - لودنيج كويد، ناشط سلام ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1927.
1952 - تشارلز شرينغتون، طبيب بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1932.
1993 - نيقولاس ريدلي، سياسي بريطاني.
2009 - سلوى القطريب، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية.
2011 - سيمون فان دير مير، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1984.[/COLOR]


----------

